# Latest on AI



## gregorius (Apr 26, 2005)

And thankfully the Bulls are'nt involved..



> As of right now, the Warriors are back in and the Pacers are trying to knock this out as well. The Nuggets and Celtics are in, but, they're not as close as the other two.


cont. here..

http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=37048


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Other than getting back Davis, and I don't know how long his contract is, but it sounds like a good deal otherwise for Philly. Get Diogu, Biedrins, and a number 1 pick. If Davis' deal expires at the same time as CWebbs, I'd do it.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm glad the Bulls aren't getting AI. WE don't need a hogger


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The latest I heard, Philly is just looking for cap relief.

Bulls Trade:

PJ Brown
2008 First Round Pick

Bulls Receive:

Marcus Camby

Denver Trades:

Marcus Camby
Joe Smith

Denver Receives:

Allen Iverson

Philadelphia Trades:

Allen Iverson

Philadelphia Receives:

PJ Brown
Joe Smith
2008 Chicago First Round pick


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

supposedly, some announcers at the bucks game stated that the ai to minne deal is all but done...

heard it was on fox sports net also

we'll see


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> supposedly, some announcers at the bucks game stated that the ai to minne deal is all but done...
> 
> heard it was on fox sports net also
> 
> we'll see


Yeah, I heard that one too. It seems like there is two conflicting media sources going on right now. but it seems like it will either be Denver or Minnesota.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Man if AI goes to Den/Min that team will be pretty good.
AI + KG
or
AI + Mello


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

AI & KG is a combination I would look forward to seeing. Not like the Wolves could really mess themselves up anymore than they already are, so might as well go for it I say.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

nitric said:


> I'm glad the Bulls aren't getting AI. WE don't need a hogger



Reds Drunk...No need for the comment.

Chifaninca


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The ROY said:


> supposedly, some announcers at the bucks game stated that the ai to minne deal is all but done...
> 
> heard it was on fox sports net also
> 
> we'll see


I'm gonna laugh if he goes to Minny. We, as an organization deserve it. Take the conservative approach, and you will never win. How many teams, win by the conservative approach?

Lakers: Traded for a HS kid

Spurs: Take the risk of drafting Euro talent. Ok, low risk, High reward.

Det: Rasheed, and cast-aways in Billups

Heat: Not too much of a risk, but they add a group of chuckers in Walker, Williams, etc. Granted the Refs helped them win, but they took a risk by making a trade to change a team that made it to game 7 of the ECF

Bulls: Trade JR Smith, another low risk, high reward. Sit around evaluating character, instead of basketball skills.

I hope Garnett gets AI. Paxson deserves it. You don't win sitting around all day. I'm not saying take every trade you find (i.e. Isiah), but deals like this don't come around often. And none of our guys will be superstars. Why act like they will, and need the personal space on court. Hinrich has not improved much. Ben will never be on Iverson's level, Noce and Deng are our most consistant players. Deng gets most of his points without plays even called for him.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Come on that was about as harmless a joke as you can get.


BBBnet fascism!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm gonna laugh if he goes to Minny. We, as an organization deserve it. Take the conservative approach, and you will never win. How many teams, win by the conservative approach?
> 
> Lakers: Traded for a HS kid
> 
> ...


I must add to your rep my friend...hell of a post..and very much on point


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm gonna laugh if he goes to Minny. We, as an organization deserve it. Take the conservative approach, and you will never win. How many teams, win by the conservative approach?
> 
> Lakers: Traded for a HS kid
> 
> ...


You really want to criticize for not mortaging the teams future for a 32 year-old 6' SG?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

gregorius said:


> http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?t=37048


This part is interesting though:


> got anything on Maggette since his agent asked for a trade?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

TripleDouble said:


> You really want to criticize for not mortaging the teams future for a 32 year-old 6' SG?


Do you think we win a championship with Ben Gordon as our go-to player?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> Do you think we win a championship with Ben Gordon as our go-to player?


Why not? Guy's now our leading scorer despite being thrown to the bench playing even lesser minutes than last year and has been getting to the line.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Why not? Guy's now our leading scorer despite being thrown to the bench playing even lesser minutes than last year and has been getting to the line.


All three of Hinrich, Duhon, and Gordon's minutes are down...

Yet the difference between your expectations of Gordon's mpg and Gordon's actual mpg is a great indicator of how much the coach doesn't like him.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> All three of Hinrich, Duhon, and Gordon's minutes are down...
> 
> Yet the difference between your expectations of Gordon's mpg and Gordon's actual mpg is a great indicator of how much the coach doesn't like him.


I didn't make any statement about how Skiles doesn't like him. 

He HAS been thrown to the bench, he IS averaging less minutes than last year, and he IS getting to the free throw line.

Just saying that despite all that, he's producing even more than last year --- nothing bashing Skiles, Hinrich, Duhon.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I didn't make any statement about how Skiles doesn't like him.
> 
> He HAS been thrown to the bench, he IS averaging less minutes than last year, and he IS getting to the free throw line.
> 
> Just saying that despite all that, he's producing even more than last year --- nothing bashing Skiles, Hinrich, Duhon.


While you didn't state it in that specific post, it is in reference to your banter back and forth with DB about how Gordon gets benched for inconsistency.

Point being, all the guards mpg are down. I'm not sure if it still holds true, but last I looked Gordon's mpg were up coming off the bench vs. starting this season.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> While you didn't state it in that specific post, it is in reference to your banter back and forth with DB about how Gordon gets benched for inconsistency.
> 
> Point being, all the guards mpg are down. I'm not sure if it still holds true, but last I looked Gordon's mpg were up coming off the bench vs. starting this season.


The bulls are 9-1 in their last 10 games.

Hinrich has shot .419 (44-105), averaged 12.4 PPG, and 6.4 APG over that span. All but the APG worse than his season averages, and the APG is about the same.

Inconsistency earns bench time?

Bench time translates into 9-1?

:cheers:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The bulls are 9-1 in their last 10 games.
> 
> Hinrich has shot .419 (44-105), averaged 12.4 PPG, and 6.4 APG over that span. All but the APG worse than his season averages, and the APG is about the same.
> 
> ...


The only thing that earned Hinrich bench time was his foul troubles in the Philly game. Even including that game, Hinrich is averaging 32 mpg, a little more than 1 mpg below his season average. I'd say he has been playing more minutes in 9 out of those 10 games.

Gordon averaged 26.8mpg as a starter. He now averages 29.3 mpg for the season. He definately is playing more minutes off the bench. Why? Because he is playing much better.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> The only thing that earned Hinrich bench time was his foul troubles in the Philly game. Even including that game, Hinrich is averaging 32 mpg, a little more than 1 mpg below his season average. I'd say he has been playing more minutes in 9 out of those 10 games.
> 
> Gordon averaged 26.8mpg as a starter. He now averages 29.3 mpg for the season. He definately is playing more minutes off the bench. Why? Because he is playing much better.


You just argued that all the bulls G's minutes are down 

I could easily point out a similar stretch of 10 games where Kirk played closer to 40 MPG and scored closer to 20 and the Bulls were losing most of them.

So yeah, I think his minutes have actually been cut.

The things is, they really should be cut a lot more, if he were treated in a similar manner to Gordon.

And they should increase as his performance does, as well.


----------



## gregorius (Apr 26, 2005)

here's the latest from today..



> Denver looks to be the best offer right now. They are attempting to get a 3rd team involved to take Nene since the Sixers don't want him and he's a BYC player which is making this harder then need be. There is good chance this could be Portland as the Sixers would get Joe Smith, Andre Miller (from the Nuggets) and an expiring contract from a 3rd team. It could be Jamal Magloire from the Blazers, but, I'm not sure.


http://www.ezekielbearsports.com/bbs/showthread.php?p=505924#post505924


looks like Denver now, apparently maybe Minny


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone want to take a flyer on Nene? His knee-knee doesn't look fully reovered to me, so I'd be pretty skeptical. I guess he's playing at least... if we could wait a couple weeks and see if it doesn't swell and he regains forum, them maybe it'd be worthwhile.

I doubt we can wait though :|


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> The only thing that earned Hinrich bench time was his foul troubles in the Philly game. Even including that game, Hinrich is averaging 32 mpg, a little more than 1 mpg below his season average. I'd say he has been playing more minutes in 9 out of those 10 games.
> 
> Gordon averaged 26.8mpg as a starter. He now averages 29.3 mpg for the season. He definately is playing more minutes off the bench. Why? Because he is playing much better.


Over the same stretch, Gordon's shot .446 (62-139), averaged 3.4 APG, and 20 PPG.

Yet he's cracked 32 minutes just 4 times in those 10 games.

Hinrich? 7 times in 10 games.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> You just argued that all the bulls G's minutes are down


Gordon's minutes are up in his bench role vs. his starting role _this season_

Gordon's minutes are down this year vs. last year.



> I could easily point out a similar stretch of 10 games where Kirk played closer to 40 MPG and scored closer to 20 and the Bulls were losing most of them.
> 
> So yeah, I think his minutes have actually been cut.


If Kirk did not get into foul trouble in the Philidelphia game, how many minutes do you think he would have played at a minimum? Recalculate the average. Now do you think Kirk's minutes have been cut?

There are three things I see that could possibly result in all three guards mpg being down this year vs. last year, and none of them have to do with their play.
a) None of Duhon, Hinrich, or Gordon have missed any stretches of time due to injury. If one is out, it is a pretty safe bet that the other two mpg season averages inflate.
b) The majority of games played up to this point have been at the beginning of the season. Coaches usually use more frequent rotations early in the season to save their players towards the end of the season. This is often a criticism of Skiles, but this is also why it is important to have a deep bench with him as coach.
c) We don't go to the three guard lineup this year vs. last year. Most of this is due to the improved play of Noc and Deng. So I guess you could argue Noc or Deng cut into Gordon's minutes as well.



> The things is, they really should be cut a lot more, if he were treated in a similar manner to Gordon.
> 
> And they should increase as his performance does, as well.


The point of me posting my response in the first place is that mpg is not a good indicator of how the coach views the player. Neither is starting vs. not starting. I do recognize that both could be important to the psyche of the player.

IMO, Gordon's minute disparity has much to do with Skiles trust in the players. Right now, Skiles can trust Hinrich to do other things when he has an off shot. What else can Gordon offer when his shot is not falling?

I know you and I will probably disagree about the last point, as you view him as a PG and I don't, and you think he should be utilized as a more marquee player, and I don't think he's ready for that yet.

To me, Gordon is still very much a one-dimensional player. He has improved on all the other areas each and every season, and I'm defintely excited about that. Most of all, I'm happy he's finally getting himself to the FT line this season. I've been waiting for both he and Kirk to do so. I still think Ben has the potential to be a very special player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Point being, all the guards mpg are down. I'm not sure if it still holds true, but last I looked Gordon's mpg were up coming off the bench vs. starting this season.


What exactly are you arguing?

I'm confused.

First you say "all the guards mpg are down" and now you're arguing that if not for foul trouble in the one game, Hinrich's would not be down.

Which is further confusing because you also called out two posters for talking about how Hinrich gets special treatment:



Rhyder said:


> While you didn't state it in that specific post, it is in reference to your banter back and forth with DB about how Gordon gets benched for inconsistency.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> What exactly are you arguing?
> 
> I'm confused.
> 
> ...


I can see how it's confusing as I'm trying to argue two different points.

I brought up the fact that all three guards mpg are down in response to 6ft Hurdle because a common argument with Gordon's unfair treatment or Duhon/Hinrich stealing Gordon's minutes seems to be Gordon's mpg are down this year vs. last. How can that be when Duhon and Hinrich's minutes are also down.

In response to you, I was saying Hinrich hasn't had a reduced role in the last 10 games than he did in the earlier 12. Gordon has had an increased role, that's true.

Do I think Skiles has a shorter leash on Gordon than Hinrich when both aren't playing well? Yes. Do I agree that Skiles should have a shorter leash? At this point in time, yes. I think Hinrich's all-around game has earned him more trust than Gordon. This is where we disagree.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I can see how it's confusing as I'm trying to argue two different points.
> 
> I brought up the fact that all three guards mpg are down in response to 6ft Hurdle because a common argument with Gordon's unfair treatment or Duhon/Hinrich stealing Gordon's minutes seems to be Gordon's mpg are down this year vs. last. How can that be when Duhon and Hinrich's minutes are also down.
> 
> ...


It isn't about the short leash so much as it being a vision thing.

What I and several others see in Gordon is a likely 25PPG / 8 APG kind of player, given 40 minutes a game come hell or high water. Given 1/3 more minutes, he's likely to score 1/3 more points, which would be about 24PPG right there... he'd also be averaging 4+ APG. Give him the ball and the APG will go up.

Here's a great reason to keep Gordon on a short leash:
Last night, 27 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 steals, just 2 turnovers, 8 FTA, 4-8 3pt, AND he played PG for a lot of the game. 20+ points in 6 of his last 9 games. Games of 6, 6, 5, and 4 assists from mostly the SG position in those 9 games. And his defense has been terrific.

For me, it's about putting the best players on the court the most minutes as possible.

I think Skiles has really shortened his rotation lately, and the results are impressive. If anything, the bulls having big leads against really weak teams missing one or more of their key players has given Skiles the luxury of resting his guards more than would be normal. Even if it's for the last 3 or 4 minutes of the game, 3 or 4 minutes is about the "less" amount of minutes they're getting this season.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If Ben Gordon has excelled AS a PG, what do we do? Hell, he's always expressed that he wanted to play PG, maybe he was right all along.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> If Ben Gordon has excelled AS a PG, what do we do? Hell, he's always expressed that he wanted to play PG, maybe he was right all along.


Move Hinrich, PJ Brown, and the perhaps Tyrus in a consolidation trade for Paul Pierce to put next to Ben Gordon?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Move Hinrich, PJ Brown, and the perhaps Tyrus in a consolidation trade for Paul Pierce to put next to Ben Gordon?


How about Hinrich as our SG?

That's what I'd do with the team as-is.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> How about Hinrich as our SG?
> 
> That's what I'd do with the team as-is.


That'd work. Gordon should be playing point guard whenever he is on the court, its whats best for the team. If he brings it up the court, he doesn't have to work as hard as he does (probably one of the hardest working offensive players in the league) to get open, since he's short, and usually being covered by the best defender, he has to work hard to get open. If he could just bring the ball up, he could use more of his energy on scoring. He is a better creator than Hinrich, the only thing Hinrich has on Gordon as a point guard is his dribbling, but Gordon will get there with time. I don't care if Gordon averages 4 TO's a game or what not, since most of his are deadball turnovers, and not ones that could lead to point off turnovers. The more he is playing point guard though, the more respect he gets from the refs, and those carrying violations will be phased out (even if he was to continue to do it). As far as the backcourt goes, Ben Gordon should be the #1 priority about what we try to build around, and if Gordon is best at a point guard, he should play point guard.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I remember when Bird wanted B.G., he wanted him to play PG for Indiana.

Truth of the matter is, when he plays the majority of his time at PG, he's EXCELLENT. Dare I say, he may possibly be a better PG than an SG?

I'm sure Kirk would hate playing SG full-time and also would like to handle the majority of ball-handling duties.

That would be a hell of a dilemma if we come to find out that B.G. is a better player at the PG postion.

*wonders what Kirk could fetch us*


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

David Aldridge just said the Bulls are angling to get Camby in a 3 way (PJ Brown to the Sixers, AI to the Nugs). He says the Sixers don't want PJ though, and would prefer someone younger, like Magloire.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Two ideas (obviously kirk isn't gettin traded though)

Kirk, P.J's contract & the 2007 pick (top 3 protected) for Pau Gasol?

G Gordon / Duhon
G Sefolosha
F Deng / Nocioni
F Gasol / Thomas
C Wallace

or Kirk, P.J & Sweetney's Contract & Khyrapa for Jermaine O'Neal?

G Gordon / Duhon
G Sefolosha
F Deng / Nocioni
F O'Neal / Thomas
C Wallace


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> David Aldridge just said the Bulls are angling to get Camby in a 3 way (PJ Brown to the Sixers, AI to the Nugs). He says the Sixers don't want PJ though, and would prefer someone younger, like Magloire.


Is he supposed to play PF? I'm not understanding the big deal about aquiring Camby.

Seems as if Paxson knows he's not going to land Gasol or K.G.

G Hinrich / Duhon
G Gordon / Sefolosha
F Deng / Nocioni
F Camby / Thomas
C Wallace / Sweetney


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Larry Brown Advising Sixers On Iverson Deal
> 14th December, 2006 - 11:13 pm
> TNT -
> TNT's David Aldridge mentioned during tonight's coverage of the Hornets-Spurs game that ex-Sixers head coach Larry Brown is advising the team as they try to move Allen Iverson.
> ...


Yep, paxson is after camby...If he wants him bad enough, I'm sure he'll sweeten the pot


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

And this is the move that puts us in contender status.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

10.5 ppg, 11.1 rpg, 3.1 apg, 2.4 bpg, 1.2 spg

Um, get this done...DAMN lol didn't know he had a statline like THAT


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's a story about that trade speculation on CBS sportsline:

http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/print/nba/story/9868954


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't see any of the main guys leaving.

Maybe Chris Duhon and the 2008 pick? Camby puts us in a place where we can contend big time this year. The way I see it, is that Duhon is nice, but we still have Gordon, Thabo, Kirk, and Griffin, and the more Gordon, the better imo. 2008 pick? Just leave it unprotected, to give Denver a false sense of hope. We're not built entirely on one player (well we do ride Gordon to a lot of victories), so even if one gets injured, I don't really see us getting to the point of ever regretting leaving it unprotected. 

Also, why the hell is Portland so interested in Nene?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Denver's frontline would be Joe Smith & Nene, who isn't even 100%

I can't see this happening


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not sure about a 32 year old who has had a history of injuries. And these are injuries causing him to lose a lot of PT. I do not know Nene's knee situation, but I'd take a look at accepting him in a trade if he could have an Amare like recovery. I know he is BYC, so it would be tough. I do think Camby is a quality player, but I just don't like this deal. Get younger, or add a guy on a shorter deal. I think Camby's and Wallace's contract expire at the same time?

Gasol will not be on the market. His value is probably best right now, when he is injured. 

You won't get KG unless you accept the large contracts that come with it. And, if KG demands a trade, he will choose where he wants. He's been the main player his whole career, maybe he would like to pair up with another superstar. Maybe he demands a trade to LA, or Boston? Just saying.

I wonder if Skiles gave Pax the okay to go and try to get this deal done (Camby).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd rather have Camby over Nene...

hell Camby has posted 9 blk games...20/20 games

he beasts at times....

but that also would leave tyrus playing back up for some years


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm not sure about a 32 year old who has had a history of injuries. And these are injuries causing him to lose a lot of PT. I do not know Nene's knee situation, but I'd take a look at accepting him in a trade if he could have an Amare like recovery. I know he is BYC, so it would be tough. I do think Camby is a quality player, but I just don't like this deal. Get younger, or add a guy on a shorter deal. I think Camby's and Wallace's contract expire at the same time?
> 
> I wonder if Skiles gave Pax the okay to go and try to get this deal done.


Skiles having to give Paxson the okay. :rotf: 

Anyhow, I think anyone who has watched the Bulls this year, even on the win streak, that interior defense is still a huge problem. Marcus Camby makes sense for this team imo, he helps to solve that problem.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Anyhow, I think anyone who has watched the Bulls this year, even on the win streak, that interior defense is still a huge problem. Marcus Camby makes sense for this team imo, he helps to solve that problem.


I agree with you. On paper, we should be great defensively, and even better with the addition of Camby. Long term, I do not know how much we can get of Camby. With Wallace, you know he is in tip-top shape.

But, I still think scoring is an issue for our team. By scoring, I mean FTA and increasing our ability to get easy buckets. With our team, I feel we don't win unless we get 3 guys who score over 20 pts, or 4 guys with 15-20 pts each.
It'd be nice to have a consistant 20-25 ppg scorer.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

G Hinrich (15 ppg)
G Gordon (18 ppg)
F Deng (18 ppg) / Nocioni (16 ppg)
F Camby (10 ppg)
C Wallace (7 ppg)

I think we'll be fine scoring, especially with our frontline dominating defensively.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

this sure would be sick....although i think in a year or two Tyrus will be the starting PF. More of a Shawn MArion type. Hopefully he can starting hittin a J consistently


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I'd be extremely happy with this type of deal. Camby is better than PJ/Tyson combined. If Pax needs to sweeten the pot he should go ahead and do it. Philly wants draft picks, so we give them both of our 2nd rounders next year. Then it would be like we traded Tyson for Camby straight up, which is a big upgrade, IMO. If they want a 1st rounder instead, give them our pick in 2008 with limited protection. Viktor could also be a nice throw-in since he can play some 4 and Philly lost Randolph to an ankle injury. 

Denver can get Steven Hunter back in the deal since he's 6'11" and athletic. A poor man's Camby/Chandler. They could also take Malik from us since we'd get Camby who can hit the outside jumper for us. I know Denver would prefer to trade Nene but there's no way another team is willing to take him (or K-Mart) off their hands.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't like the trade, but I can live with it. I will be totally against it if we give up any 1st Round pick for Camby.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Larry Brown, of all people, is getting into the act in the AI negotiations...

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/16243344.htm

Larry and A.I. are back together. Sort of.

As the 76ers decide when and where to trade Allen Iverson, they are seeking the advice of former 76ers coach Larry Brown, who is acting as a consultant to team president Billy King as the latter sifts through the many offers for the temperamental guard.

Brown moved back to the Philadelphia area weeks ago after being fired as coach of the New York Knicks last summer. He received an $18.5 million settlement from the Knicks' parent organization, Cablevision, to release him from the final four years of his contract. His relationship with Iverson had its ups and downs over the years, as did his relationship with 76ers management. No one in the organization was especially sad to see Brown leave in 2003 to take the Detroit Pistons' head coaching job.

But bygones are apparently bygones.

"We would be foolish not to take advantage of that relationship," a source within the 76ers organization said yesterday.

It is not known whether the team sought out Brown's advice, or Brown volunteered it and it was accepted. Nor was it known whether Brown's consultation was specifically linked only to the Iverson trade, or whether he is going to have a bigger role within the organization going forward. It was Brown who brought King to Philadelphia soon after Brown replaced Johnny Davis as head coach in 1997.

Brown's longtime agent, Joe Glass, confirmed that Brown was again working with the Sixers.

"He's a friend of the family," Glass said. "I guess that's the best way to put it. He's good friends with Billy, with Mo [Cheeks], with Ed [Snider, the team's chairman]. I guess they want to pick his brain. It's as non-exotic a situation as you can have. They're just picking his brain, which is good."

Glass would not discuss whether Brown is being paid for his opinions or whether he will continue working with the team after Iverson is traded.

"We're just happy to be in a situation where we're breathing fresh air," Glass said, "after dealing with the rancid air that we've been dealing with [in New York] the last 14 months."

More offers

Brown's reemergence with the Sixers came as King continued sifting through offers for Iverson. The Denver Nuggets are continuing to try to broker a three-team deal that would send Iverson to Denver, forward Nene to Portland, and center Jamaal Magloire (from the Blazers), forward Joe Smith (from the Nuggets), and another player to Philadelphia.

The Blazers, according to a source, are doing their due diligence on Nene, and now believe his surgically repaired knee is sound after he missed almost all of last season after suffering a ligament injury. Nene is a base-year compensation player, meaning the Nuggets can only take back 75 percent of his $8 million salary this season in a trade. But by adding Smith and another player to the deal, Denver would free up enough money to bring in Iverson's $17.1 million salary.

Sources indicated yesterday that the Chicago Bulls are also trying to get into the discussions, along the same lines as Portland. Under this scenario, the Bulls would try to get center/forward Marcus Camby from Denver, while sending veteran P.J. Brown to the 76ers. Smith and the other player would still come from Denver to Philadelphia, and Iverson would wind up a Nugget.

But the sources said that King was not very interested in 37-year-old P.J. Brown, despite his expiring contract ($8 million this season). Brown is not playing much at all in Chicago and would welcome a trade.

The Pacers, Celtics and Warriors all remain potential suitors for Iverson. Miami coach Pat Riley indicated that the Heat also are interested.

King has told friends that he is in no hurry to complete a deal, despite breathless speculation all week from both broadcast and print media that an Iverson trade was imminent. Iverson has been separated from the team since Snider disclosed Friday that the club would honor his request to be traded; his locker at Wachovia Center has been cleaned out, with his nameplate removed.

Leading Man

Allen Iverson may be inactive for the Sixers, but the fans think he should start for the Eastern Conference in the All-Star Game. Here are the top five vote-getters at guard:

Iverson, Sixers, 595,200.

Dwyane Wade, Miami, 586,679.

Vince Carter, New Jersey, 433,363.

Gilbert Arenas, Washington, 225,923.

Jason Kidd, New Jersey, 190,385.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It isn't about the short leash so much as it being a vision thing.
> 
> What I and several others see in Gordon is a likely 25PPG / 8 APG kind of player, given 40 minutes a game come hell or high water. Given 1/3 more minutes, he's likely to score 1/3 more points, which would be about 24PPG right there... he'd also be averaging 4+ APG. Give him the ball and the APG will go up.
> 
> ...


Maybe this is why so many Gordon-should-be-PG fans want Skiles gone. For Gordon to excel in the role you are suggesting, we would have to scrap our entire offense. Kirk is a better PG in running offensive sets and finding the open man. Gordon is a better creator.

Personally, I like seeing all three run the show, as they all have strengths in different areas which keeps the defense more honest. Hinrich is my favorite player, yet I don't get upset when Duhon or Gordon are running the point and Kirk's playing off the ball (thereby "hurting" Kirk's PPG and APG numbers).

Maybe it's because I'm a fan of our offense where you aren't?


----------



## gregorius (Apr 26, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Denver's frontline would be Joe Smith & Nene, who isn't even 100%
> 
> I can't see this happening



i thought it was Joe Smith and Dre Miller to Philly if this deal goes through??

and Denver does have Reggie Evans who's playing pretty well.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

looks like A.I.'s on his way to denver



> Source: Iverson To Denver Deal Close
> 15th December, 2006 - 11:31 am
> Fox Colorado -
> NBA league sources say that the Denver Nuggets are close to a deal that would land Allen Iverson. A deal could be finalized on Friday.
> ...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

THREE first rounders for Philly in next year's killer draft? They're bound to do well with at least two out of the three. IF they get Andre Miller and keep Korver, Carney, Iggy, and Dalembert... adding three rookies next year... this could be a quick rebuilding. I'd definitely fear Philly's dominance within two years, for sure.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> THREE first rounders for Philly in next year's killer draft? They're bound to do well with at least two out of the three. IF they get Andre Miller and keep Korver, Carney, Iggy, and Dalembert... adding three rookies next year... this could be a quick rebuilding. I'd definitely fear Philly's dominance within two years, for sure.


But it's Billy King that's doing the choosing..........


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We almost had this AWFUL deal done tonight:

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=600399&sid=8b04383dd24c45d3fba3c3ba1ebd76db

sixerfan1976:


> i am going to bed after this.....since it fell apart.....this was it roughly.....still could be revisited in some way
> 
> philly trades iverson,hunter,mcfarlin
> philly gets joe smith,pj brown,chris duhon,2 #1s
> ...


Just awful. Just awful. Regarding the 'PJ Brown Wants Out' Thread, maybe Pax already told PJ he is being shopped around, and could be out any day now.

Kinda feel bad for the guy. He's one of the Vets I always liked, felt he was not appreciated enough for his dirty work. But, his contract is a huge asset.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

McGraw confirms Pax wanted Camby. 

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=260649



> Knowing the Nuggets want to trim payroll, Paxson contacted the team to say the one player he'd be willing to take off Denver's roster is center Marcus Camby. The Nuggets said "no thanks" and that's where talks with the Bulls ended.
> 
> Rumors that the Bulls were trying to obtain Camby in exchange for P.J. Brown's expiring contract were generated by a number of sources Thursday. But there is no evidence that Denver has considered trading Camby, one of the league's best defensive centers. He is averaging 10.5 points and 11.1 rebounds
> 
> "This is another example of making a mountain out of a molehill," Paxson said. "If every call about players around the league was written about as a legitimate story you (reporters) would never get any sleep."


Pax doesn't deny the Camby/Brown rumor with his quote. The only reason I feel like Camby is still possible is because Denver is reluctant to trade for Iverson without dumping Nene's contract on somebody. That's not going to happen. So they'll have to give in and do the trade without Nene involved (and go into LT hell) or trade Camby since he's their only big contract that other teams would be interested in.


----------



## gregorius (Apr 26, 2005)

we offered it. it was turned down.

fine


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

gregorius said:


> we offered it. it was turned down.
> 
> fine


Oh, how I missed the "Paxson doesn't pick up the phone" debates.

Although I'm glad to hear leaks such as this. It's interesting to see what kind of players he is targeting in a trade.


----------

